# Pre-war Lionel 1688 Suddenly Stopped Running



## Gerard (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I recently acquired a pre-war Lionel 1688 locomotive and matching tender in excellent condition. After a few minutes of coaxing, I was able to get it running. It ran strong and smooth for several hours total, and I had it going for a good half hour at once without stopping earlier. Once in a while while running at slower speeds it would come to a stop, but giving it a bit more power would get it going great again. Just a few minor hiccups that didn't really concern me considering how old the engine is and I figured it needed to be run for a while after it had sat for who knows how long.

A little while ago, I put it on the track for another run. It was running nicely at slow speed around the track when it came to a stop again... and it hasn't moved since. I didn't notice any smoke or anything getting hot. One second it was running like a champ and the next second it won't respond.

So far I have taken the shell off of the locomotive and have checked everything I could think of. All wiring inside looks good. The brushes are in good shape. The wheels spin freely and smooth. When power is applied, the lamp still lights up as normal.

With the E-unit switched on, I can hear it click as it should each time power is applied. Also, I can hear a rather loud hum/buzz sound, and it feels to me like the E-unit is vibrating, not the motor, but I'm not 100% sure. With the E-unit switched to the off position, there is no sound or movement of any kind. I tried switching through the gears many times then going back to the "off" position but it never responds. Before when I was running the train, I got it to switch to forward, then turned the E-unit off so it would stay running forward, and it was working fine. The engine did run fine in both forward and reverse with the E-unit active, though.

I would greatly appreciate any advice or suggestions for things to try or test to help get this engine going again. I had some model trains as a kid, but I'm just getting back into the hobby for the first time since. I was so happy to get this locomotive and really enjoying the hobby once again, but she just died on me and I'm really at a loss and not sure what to try next. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd take a DVM meter and start checking your armature and your field coil to see if either you have a short or an open.

Sounds to me like you have a broken wire somewhere.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Take a good look at the e unit drum . Make sure it did not break.


----------



## Gerard (Dec 26, 2010)

With a lot more trial and error, I found that one of the wires had a bad solder. After re-soldering, she's running great once more. A little squeaky and could use a good lubrication, but I'm so relieved that my motor is not fried. The E-unit actually seems to be working properly.

Thanks again. This forum seems great and I'll stick around. Now I have to get some cars to pull and work on making a cool layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gerard,

I've had a few near-panics like that myself. Once with a 1668 cousin to your 1688 ... traced the problem to a bent e-unit contact finger.

Glad you found/fixed a simple wire joint.

That's the thing that I really love about these old Lionel locos ... with just a bit of t.l.c., these things are built to last, and keep running and running.

Nice to have you onboard. Any other prewar goodies? Do tell!

TJ


----------



## Gerard (Dec 26, 2010)

I actually just got the 1688 locomotive, a 1033 transformer, and enough track to make a small oval a few days ago, and this is the first I've had of model trains since about a decade ago when I was a young kid. I'd really like to find some tinplate passenger cars in good condition next.

I'm still a bit confused about the box style coupler that's on my tender. Mine is missing its spear, which I've already ordered. Do these couplers support automatic uncoupling with a special track piece? I'm thinking the rod on the bottom pushes the coupler upwards for uncoupling. Is the rod supposed to be attached to the coupler box? Mine is detached and the box just moves upward freely. Not sure if this is how it's supposed to be or not. I tried searching but couldn't really find clear information about the different kinds of couplers.

I see a lot of pre-war cars with a large silver hook rather than the box type. Was there ever a simple conversion piece that could couple these two types together? I took a couple pictures of the coupler in case anyone could tell me if it needs any parts/repair aside from the obvious spear. I'm sure once I get a car with the right couplers for comparison, it will be an easy fix. Thanks again.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gerard,

That 1688 looks to be in great shape. I'm jealous, of course!

Lionel couplers have evolved over 3 basic types:

Metal latch-style couplers in the 1920's and early 1930's.

Box-style couplers (like yours) in the late '30's and early '40's.

Knuckle-style couplers from early '40's up until the present.

The latter two (box and knuckle) were made in both manual and automatic (with electromagnet device) versions. I can't tell from your pics if yours are manual or auto.

As far as parts, I'll turnn you on to two great sources:

Olsen's trains. Parts available, but shipping is expensive. However, they have a FABULOUS online service manual library with pages and pages of old (prewar/postwar) spec sheets.

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd1.htm

Jeff Kane at the Train Tender ... I get all of my pre/post war parts from him. Very honest, helpful, and fast/cheap shipping.

www.ttender.com

Both sites will have info on box-style couplers and associated parts.

TJ


----------



## Gerard (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the links. The coupler has a contact on the bottom, and a magnetic coil in it. Would an automatic box coupler still connect to a manual box coupler just fine? I don't really care about the automatic feature, as long as I can get some cars connected.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, automatic and manual couplers of the same type should work just fine together.


----------

